# Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung



## Wollebre (8. Mai 2014)

eine kleine Mahnung an E-Rollen Besitzer.

Hatte von einem Angelfreund zwei Stendou Maru Rollen zur Wartung. Schon bei Abnahme der Kurbel waren starke Salzablagerungen zu sehen. Nach Abnahme des kurbelseitigen Deckels kam das Erschrecken. Noch nie ein so verdrecktes Innenleben einer Rolle gesehen. Alles Abrieb von den Bremsscheiben. Fühlen sich wie mit Graphit behandelte Pappe. Solch ein Material bisher in keiner Rolle gesehen. Um was es sich genau handelt kann ich nicht sagen.. Teilweise waren die Bremsscheiben mit den Metal Washern verbacken und nur mit einem Messer zu trennen. Mit Gewebevlies wurden alle Metallscheiben wie auch das Getriebezahnrad gereinigt und poliert. Die alten Scheiben vermessen und gegen mit Cal`s Bremsenfett geschmierte Carbonscheiben ersetzt.

Kann allen E-Rollen Besitzern nur anraten seine Rolle regelmäßig zur Wartung zu geben!! Selbst warten sollten nur erfahrene Anwender. Man muss beim Hantieren sehr vorsichtig sein und auf die dünnen Kabel achten damit diese nicht nicht beschädigt oder abgerissen werden. Es gibt keine Steckverbindungen, sondern sind alle mit den Anschlüssen gegen Kontakt mit Wasser gegen Korrosion mit einer Kunststoffmasse vergossen. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos und im 2.Teil


----------



## Wollebre (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

Teil 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

Reschpekt, dass Du Dich an sowas rantraust!!
Und danke für den Tipp..


----------



## Wollebre (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

wichtig dabei ist systematisch vorzugehen. D.h. nicht gleich alle Schrauben rausdrehen und später fängt das Suchen an.
 Man beginne mit dem linken Seitendeckel. Wenn darunter gereinigt und geschmiert/geölt worden ist alles wieder montieren. Dann der kurbelseitige Deckel. Die kleinen Schrauben genau für den späteren Zusammenbau in die Reihenfolge legen. Vom Innenleben unterscheidet es sich kaum von jeder gwöhnlichen Rolle mit Sternradbremse was keine komplizierte Technik ist.
 Nur beim Hantieren muss man sehr vorsichtig sein. Die Seitenteile sind mit dünne Kabel zur Elektronik verbunden. Diese können beschädigt werden oder abreißen....
 Auch sollte man jeglichen Rollenservice relaxed und mit viel Zeit angehen. Nach dem Motto "muß gestern fertig" sein geht meist einiges daneben. Und ganz wichtig, legt die Explosionszeichnung weit weg! Die irritiert meist mehr als das sie hilfreich ist. Ich benötige die nur noch für die Bestellnummern falls defekte Teile ausgetauscht werden müssen.

 Also traut euch, eine Schweizer Uhr ist weit komplizierter!

 Gruß
 Wolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

grins - du überschätzt zumindest mich - auseinander kriegen ist ja nicht mein Problem.....................................................................................
;-))))


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig, legt die Explosionszeichnung weit weg! Die irritiert meist mehr als das sie hilfreich ist.



Wobei eine Digitalkamera gerne in der Nähe liegen darf, ein gemachtes Bild sagt manchmal mehr als tausend Explosionszeichnungen


----------



## Wollebre (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wobei eine Digitalkamera gerne in der Nähe liegen darf, ein gemachtes Bild sagt manchmal mehr als tausend Explosionszeichnungen



Ist ja toll, Keine Ahnung hat ja doch Ahnung!

Wobei eine Digi echt ein Hilfsmittel sein kann. Besonders für Anfänger. 

Heute ist von einem Angelfreund seine Stella 30000 SW-B eingetroffen. Die wird im laufe der nächsten Woche seziert.
Stelle davon einen Step by Step Bericht und Fotos als Anleitung ins Board.

Für Sportsfreunde im Großraum Bremen können wir uns mal treffen und praktische Rollenwartung üben (nur keine Freilauf- oder Heckbremsrollen). Eine entsprechende Lokalität werde ich dafür schon auftreiben. 

Gruß
Wolle


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

Wollebre die Bilder sind der Knaller.
So ein verdrecktes Innenleben von einer zerlegten Rolle hat sich mir noch nicht geboten.
Ich hatte nur einmal eine Cormoran Stationärrolle zur Reparatur bekommen, bei der unterschiedl. edle Metalle z.T. von galvanischen Beschichtungen der Gleitbuchsen und Zahnräder sich gegenseitig abgebaut hatten. Es bot sich ein Bild von angegriffenen, angefressenen Oberflächen, Metallsalzen und Grünspan.


----------



## donak (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Für Sportsfreunde im Großraum Bremen können wir uns mal treffen und praktische Rollenwartung üben (nur keine Freilauf- oder Heckbremsrollen). Eine entsprechende Lokalität werde ich dafür schon auftreiben.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolle



Wie definierst du Großraum Bremen? Interesse hätte ich schon.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Wollebre (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wollebre die Bilder sind der Knaller.
> So ein verdrecktes Innenleben von einer zerlegten Rolle hat sich mir noch nicht geboten.
> Ich hatte nur einmal eine Cormoran Stationärrolle zur Reparatur bekommen, bei der unterschiedl. edle Metalle z.T. von galvanischen Beschichtungen der Gleitbuchsen und Zahnräder sich gegenseitig abgebaut hatten. Es bot sich ein Bild von angegriffenen, angefressenen Oberflächen, Metallsalzen und Grünspan.



Genau das Thema habe ich mal mit dem Inhaber einer Firma diskutiert der Objekte für die Seeschiffahrt produziert, und genau mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen hat, bzw. permanent am recherchieren ist wie das zu verhindern oder zu verzögern ist.

hier Auszüge aus seiner Mail:

Hallo Wolle,

Du schreibst das Alurollen sehr empfindlich sind gegen Salzwasser. Das möchte ich richtig stellen.

.......Daher mussten wir auch diverse Materialien testen lassen, besonders ihr Verhalten bei Verbindung mit Salzwasser und anderen Materialien untereinander.

Wie aus mehreren Materialstudien, welche wir bei diversen führenden Materialprüfstellen weltweit für alle möglichen Materialien in Auftrag gegeben haben, hervorgeht, korridiert Alu als Material alleine nicht. Die als Korrosion angesehene Ausblühung des Materiales Aluminiums, entsteht nur in Verbindung mit anderen Materialien, wie zum Beispiel Edelstahl, Messing, Kupfer, etc.

Insofern ist Aluminium als alleinges Baumaterial auch im Verhältnis zu jeglichem Edelstahlklassen, was die Korrosion angeht absolut im Vorteil. Sofern nicht andere Materialien mit im Spiel sind. 

Und genau da liegt der Hase begraben.

Dies läßt sich im Rollenbau kaum umgehen. In der Regel sind die Rollen mit diversen Stahl, Bronze, oder Messingteilen ausgerüstet und die meisten mit Aluspulen und daher ergeben sich die Korrosionsprobleme. 

Auch eine Eloxierung des Alu gibt keine hundertprozentige Sicherheit im Bezug auf die Nachteile welche durch die Verbindung mit anderen Materialien entsteht. Selbst unterschiedliche Eloxale oder auch diverse Lacke können in Verbindung mir Salzwasser schon zu solchen Ausblühungen führen.

Die dann nicht zwangsläufig unbedingt an den Stellen des Materialkontaktes auftreten müssen, sondern sich meistens an den schwächsten Wiederständen orientieren und dort ausblühen.

Hier noch etwas zum unterschiedlichen Alu im Rollenbau:

Einzig die Angabe das dort eine Legierung aus dem Flugzeugbau in Kombination mit einem im Schiffsbau verwendeten Stahl verwendet wird, gibt mir nicht so das Vertrauen, da dort ganz andere Legierungen Verwendung finden, als im Schiffsbau. 

Die Legierungen im Flugzeugbau sind wesentlich weicher, dafür aber elastischer, als die im Schiffsbau und eine weichere Legierung ist anfälliger gegen Ausblühen, als eine härtere.

Dann werben Hersteller mit Alu aus dem Flugzeugbau und meinen etwas ganz tolles zu bieten.....

Wir als Angler können nur versuchen mit Öle und Fette die elektrische Leitung zu mindern damit es nicht zu schnell zur elektrolitischen Korrosion kommt. Ich habe dafür sehr gute Produkte gefunden die z.B. auch in Flugzeuge gegen Korrosion eingesetzt werden. Früher habe ich mir die Produkte aus den USA kommen lassen, werden jetzt auch von einer deutschen Firma in Lizenz gefertigt und über den Fachhandel vertrieben. 
Rollenhersteller wie Accurate, AVET, Okuma etc. setzten die Produkte seit Jahre werksseitig ein.

Gruß
Wolle


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

sind in der Dendu Maru keine Dichtungen verbaut?


----------



## Wollebre (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*



donak schrieb:


> Wie definierst du Großraum Bremen? Interesse hätte ich schon.
> 
> Gruß Alex




Ich wohne in 28844 Weyhe (2km östlich der A1 Ausfahrt Bremen-Flughafen, Stuhr/Brinkum)

Kleinen Saal in einem Restaurant/Gaststätte wird sich auftreiben lassen.
 Kann auch woanders sein, da wo evtl. die meisten Leute herkommen.

Gruß

Wolle


----------



## Krippus (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

Hallo Wollebre, 

wo beziehst du die Ersatzteile für diese Rollen.
Bei meiner ist der Kunststoffring hinter dem Mitnehmer (Bild1) zerbröselt. Dadurch hat die Welle sehr viel Spiel.

Gruß Krippus


----------



## Wollebre (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

habe dir einen bestellt. Trifft in einer Woche ein.
 Schreib mir deine Adresse per PN

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Dorschfutzi (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auch E-Rollen brauchen Wartung*

Hi Wolfgang,

wollt mich auch mal melden. Meine Rolle hab ich noch und die
Batterie lad ich auch regelmäßig auf damit sie nicht den Geist
aufgibt. 

Gruß Kalle  |wavey:


----------



## Krippus (11. November 2018)

Hallo,
nach ein paar Jahren brauch ich nun wieder die Hilfe von Wollebre. Ich benötige diverse Ersatzteile für die Shimano 3000 Plays RG243000. Die Kurbel ist derart wackelig, das will ich reparieren. Zerlegt hab ich das Teil bereits und der Schock ist auch vorüber 
Die gesamte Lagerung ist verschlissen. Ich benötige Teil 60,59,58,57,55,42,31,12,7,6
Sind die Teile noch bestellbar?

Grüße Krippus


----------



## Wollebre (11. November 2018)

Hallo Krippus,

muss dir leider mitteilen das Shimano keine Ersatzteile für E-Rollen mehr verkauft. Rollen müssen über einen Händler zum Service
eingeschickt werden. Gleiches gilt für Daiwa, WFT usw. Habe auch keine Schrottrollen liegen um zu sehen ob diese und jene Teile passen.
Ist auch der Grund warum ich keine E-Rollen mehr zur Wartung annehme.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Krippus (11. November 2018)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Danke für die Info. Das ist schade, die deutschen Händler mit Shimano Service nehmen meine importierte Rolle nicht an. Ich soll die nach Japan schicken. Ich habe aber vorhin einen japanischen Händler kontaktiert, vielleicht geht da was.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Wollebre (12. November 2018)

Shimano Service Center in Holland nimmt  k e i n e  JDM Rollen zur Wartung an!

Ob Daiwa gleich restriktiv ist kann ich nicht sagen. Besser vorher abklären als die Rolle zum Service zu schicken und kommt evtl.
mit einem netten Kommentar zurück.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Krippus (15. November 2018)

Ein Update von der Dendou Front. Meine Ersatzteile sind unterwegs von Fernost. Der Händler hat viele Ersatzteile im Angebot, die man direkt bestellen kann. Meine Rolle war nicht in den Katalogen aufgeführt. Er hat aber einen guten Support. Ich habe über das Kontaktformular im Shop meine Explosionszeichnung gesendet und die gewünschten Teile drauf geschrieben. Es ist deutsch oder englisch möglich. Die Preise sind erstaunlich günstig. Meine Rechnung beläuft sich auf 4050 Yen inklusive Porto, macht etwa 33€. Da fällt auch kein Zoll an. Ergo, wenn der Wollebre wieder schrauben will, kann er bei wwwpunktplatpunktcopunktjp Teile einkaufen 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Wollebre (15. November 2018)

Hallo Sven,
danke für den Hinweis, ist mir seit langer Zeit bekannt ist. Bestelle dort Tele für JDM Stationär u. BC Rollen.
Eine "normale" Wartung ist kein großes Problem. Die Hauptprobleme betreffen die Elektronik. Schwerpunkt der Poti im "Gashebel" und Macken auf der Platine der Anzeige. Daran zu arbeiten wäre für mich wie zu versuchen das Motherboard eines Computers auf Fehler zu überprüfen und zu reparieren.... Das sollen die Leute machen die sich damit auskennen. Um die Platine zu testen muss man ein Testgerät haben. Ein defektes Teil austauschen kann trotzdem bedeuten das die Anzeige danach nicht funktioniert weil das Programm neu eingespielt werden muss.... Wenn die Hersteller schon keine Teile rausrücken, sicherlich noch weniger das Programm....

Im Nachbarforum hat sich ein Member in die Materie eingearbeitet und einen hochinteressanten Beitrag geschrieben.
www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/showthread.php?38490-Wartung-Elektrorollen-WFT-Shimano-Daiwa-Banax

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos von Schrottrollen die ich mal auf dem Tisch hatte

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Krippus (16. November 2018)

Die Mechanik ist wirklich gut überschaubar. Wenn an meiner Rolle elektronisch was faul wäre würde ich den Trennungsschmerz in kauf nehmen. Ich hab das Teil jetzt sechs Jahre, da darf dann schon mal was neues her


----------



## Krippus (16. Dezember 2018)

Update
Die Teile sind eingetroffen. 2,5 Wochen Gesamtlieferzeit. Davon hat das Päckchen 5 Tage in Frankfurt beim Zollpostamt gelegen.
Es sind keine Zollgebühren angefallen (rund 23€ Warenwert).
Hab natürlich alles verbaut und die Rolle läuft wieder super. (Eine Feder hat aber etwas Nerven gekostet, die wollte partout nicht im Gehäuse bleiben  )
Mein Fazit, wer keine zwei linken Hände und keine zehn Daumen hat, kann mechanischen Verschleiß selber reparieren.

Grüße Sven


----------

